# graphics/linux-ac3d Glibc 2.4 required !



## indiocolifa (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm the mantainer of the linux-ac3d graphics software and seems that the new version (6.430) does not run anymore with the fc4 linuxbase. I've put the Makefile successfully, but the executable throws:


```
/usr/local/libexec/ac3d: /lib/obsolete/linuxthreads/libc.so.6: version 'GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by ...ac3d)
```

The message is correct as FC4 linuxbase contains libc.so 2.3.6, and I need >= 2.4.

Any help or I should suspend the port of the new version?

Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2009)

What about linux_base-fc6, f7 or f8?


----------



## indiocolifa (Mar 22, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What about linux_base-fc6, f7 or f8?



I tried with USE_LINUX=f8 but no luck, it does not even report that an older 2.4-based linuxbase is installed.


----------



## indiocolifa (Mar 25, 2009)

*[solved]*

Solved and port committed.


----------

